# Anyone ever replace Fluval hose with regular hose



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I connected UV to my 304 with 3/4 inch clear tubing. Fit the canister connections with no problem.


----------



## lrry93 (Jan 17, 2006)

I also replaced mine but two days ago I was cleaning my tanks and bumped two different 404 filters and both the clear replacement hoses shot off and sprayed everywhere since the intake fluval lines were still connected. talk about a mess. Lost about 3-5 gallon on both incidents. Point being to becareful with them because they dont lock in place like the fluval hoses.


----------



## Hypancistrus (Oct 28, 2004)

I've actually been considering the opposite... the fluval hoses are much more flexible and won't pinch like regular hoses do.


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

I have changed out the stock tubing on all my fluvals, I like it much better. I believe it takes 5/8 tubing. I also changed out the cheesy strainer that clogged weekly.


----------



## maverick2402 (Jul 5, 2005)

Ok ,well it looks like I'll keep my hoses the way they are.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

When I hooked up a CO2 reactor in line with a Fluval 304 I just cut the Fluval tubing, hooked it up to the barbs of the reactor, and used hose clamps to secure the connections. Never a problem in 3 years.


----------



## maverick2402 (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks for the info Hoppy,I was alittle leary about cutting the hose because of it being as thin as it is,but if over 3 yrs time you haven't had any problems I think i'd be ok to cut it.


Hoppy said:


> When I hooked up a CO2 reactor in line with a Fluval 304 I just cut the Fluval tubing, hooked it up to the barbs of the reactor, and used hose clamps to secure the connections. Never a problem in 3 years.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I prefer the ribbed hoses to the clear that I used because of the flexibility.


----------



## lrry93 (Jan 17, 2006)

I also have issues with the clear hose pinching. The fluval hose is a far better hose. They just dont give you enough of it with the filter and I havent found any place that sells it. I would say use the hose clamp idea.

By the way: I used 5/8 hose


----------



## jokerjp (Nov 16, 2005)

I 2nd Hoppy's experience. With my Fluval 104 I just cut the hose and used hose clamps over barb fittings for my inline reactor. 2 months now and now problem.


----------

